# Smith Ignitor vs Costa Sunrise silver



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking at these two for early morning and cloudy conditions. I know the Smiths have great reviews but haven’t heard much about the Sunrise Silvers from Costa.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’d go Smith over Costa any day from a build quality and service standpoint.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't tried the silver costa lenses, but I do have the smith low light igniter yellow lenses. They are right about a year old and are getting ready to go back to smith cause both lenses are starting to delam. I have lots of buddies that have had the same issue with Smith.

I actually wear the low light ingniter throughout the whole day it grabs way more light, and in very clear water areas its pretty amazing. Way better than wearing copper lenses of any brand. The downside is I do carry my old costa's for running when I will be facing the sun, because the igniter's do not provided enough blockage.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> I haven't tried the silver costa lenses, but I do have the smith low light igniter yellow lenses. They are right about a year old and are getting ready to go back to smith cause both lenses are starting to delam. I have lots of buddies that have had the same issue with Smith.
> 
> I actually wear the low light ingniter throughout the whole day it grabs way more light, and in very clear water areas its pretty amazing. Way better than wearing copper lenses of any brand. The downside is I do carry my old costa's for running when I will be facing the sun, because the igniter's do not provided enough blockage.


I had the lenses in my Smith’s delam too, but it wasn’t a big deal and Smith was awesome to deal with. It started getting cloudy around the edges like when you only wipe the center of the lens with your shirt. It wasn’t noticeable while wearing them but I didn’t want to have it get worse this summer.

I filled out a form on their website, dropped them off at UPS, and had a new pair in about a week and a half. Never filled out the warranty card, kept the receipt, or any of the other crap companies try to pull to avoid warranty work.

Smith does say that the warranty is only valid if purchased from an authorized retailer. I bought them from my local fly shop, but just a note to not be the guy who buys a beat up pair on eBay and then sends them in for warranty. That crap is why REI and LL Bean have had to reduce their legendary warranty policies.

The guy I talked to at the fly shop said Smith has corrected this issue so it shouldn’t happen in the future. Either way they took care of it with zero hassle and it’s not like the lens will be fine one day and peel or be completely cloudy the next.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the Costa Sunrise Silver lenses and like them. I only wear them when the situation dictates and then switch to my RCI's once the sun gets high.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the smith yellow in techlite glass and love them. They are key for me when out on dawn patrol for tarpon. On those calm summer days I can be out before sunrise and see fish wake or roll, seems to me migrating fish eat more readily in those conditions.


----------



## darktide (Aug 3, 2016)

Im a gearhead - so I think I can help a bit. I actually own both. I have the Ignitor Smiths and the Silver Sunrise (much better than older sunrise without the mirror). I wear the Smith's as my daily since the yellow tint is a bit much for normal use. The slight pink tint in the Ignitor doesnt bother me as much driving.

On the water - for sight fishing the Silver Sunrise is no joke. I converted my brother from the 580G green/amber lens for fishing flats around Tampa to the Smith's awhile back. The weight of the glass lens and how dark the amber tint was gave us headaches after a full day. The ignitor lets more light in but is easier and lighter on the eyes after a whole day. 

My first day with the Silver Sunrise my brother had the Ignitor lens on and it was early morning. Throughout the flats and the day, I was pointing out snook, little mangrove snappers, schools of baitfish that he couldnt see with the Ignitors. For FISHING - the silver sunrise Costas have to top in my opinion.

I also had my first pair of Smith Ignitor delam on me. No big deal- sent to Smith for replacement. My second pair is starting to delam as well. I dont mind since the warranty is great and I have other pairs to use in the mean time, but it appears this specific lens, Ignitor, does have issues with delam. 

If these are fishing flats, see grass, low light or full glasses only - Id get the Costas. I would not get the Costas if this is your only pair for daily use and fishing - the Ignitor seems to better for all around use with a little less vision on the water (not bad mind you).


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

darktide said:


> Im a gearhead - so I think I can help a bit. I actually own both. I have the Ignitor Smiths and the Silver Sunrise (much better than older sunrise without the mirror). I wear the Smith's as my daily since the yellow tint is a bit much for normal use. The slight pink tint in the Ignitor doesnt bother me as much driving.
> 
> On the water - for sight fishing the Silver Sunrise is no joke. I converted my brother from the 580G green/amber lens for fishing flats around Tampa to the Smith's awhile back. The weight of the glass lens and how dark the amber tint was gave us headaches after a full day. The ignitor lets more light in but is easier and lighter on the eyes after a whole day.
> 
> ...



I think the poster was asking about the yellow ignitor lense vs the costa not the pink/purple ignitor lense. My fishing buddy has the pink one and its a decent difference between the pink and the yellow ignitor. Sounds similar to the smiths from your description.


----------



## darktide (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep. That makes more sense. I actually didn't know smith had a yellow ignitor. I would probably still lean toward costa for no other reason then they have a mirror tint where smith don't appear to. Yellow polarized is great for fishing imo


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Looking at these two for early morning and cloudy conditions. I know the Smiths have great reviews but haven’t heard much about the Sunrise Silvers from Costa.


As I understand it, the Costa sunrise silver mirrors only come in polycarbonate (plastic) lenses. whereas the Smith yellow ignitors are a glass lens. In general, glass lenses tend to be much more durable and resistant to scratches. I am also trying to decide between these two lenses for a low light pair of sunglasses.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

salt_fly said:


> As I understand it, the Costa sunrise silver mirrors only come in polycarbonate (plastic) lenses. whereas the Smith yellow ignitors are a glass lens. In general, glass lenses tend to be much more durable and resistant to scratches. I am also trying to decide between these two lenses for a low light pair of sunglasses.


Their website is showing poly and glass for the sunrise silver mirrors. Leaning towards the Costas though, I tried on a bunch of Smith’s and none fit my noggin as well as my Costa Fantails do.


----------



## darktide (Aug 3, 2016)

I had the Fantail 580G in amber, as well as my brother. If you havent had glass lenses - the clarity is unreal. However, they are sooo much heavier. I didnt think that would bother me but after hours at a time of wearing them I started to get a headache. I opted for poly Silver Sunrise and couldnt be happier. If this isnt something that bothers you certainly look into glass.


----------

